# Reading > Forum Book Club >  October / Lovecraft Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

*


Please vote for the H.P. Lovecraft book you would like to read in October by September 30th.

The aim of the Book Club is to read and discuss new books together with other members.

Please try to avoid from voting for the books you have already read and/or do not intend to (re)read with us.
The Road to Madness 

The Thing on the Doorstep and Other Weird Stories

The Call of Cthulhu: And Other Weird Stories


Book Club Procedures*

----------


## jlb4tlb

Greetings. I am new here so I guess thar means I am not allowed to vote in the poll. Let me just say that the winng selection will be a great read. Lovecraft was one of the true gaints of Americian Lit.

Jeff

----------


## manolia

Yeah Lovecraft!!!!!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## tome_keeper

I can't vote either, but I think I'd like to read Call of Cthulhu and Other Weird Stories. I actually recently discovered Lovecraft and happened to pick that one up at work to flip through. I found the first page of the first story very engaging and I'd love to read and discuss his work. Though I don't care for gore or "horror" in the movies, I've always had a strange interest in the macabre in literature. I love Poe, so I'm sure I'd love...well, Lovecraft!

----------


## Scheherazade

jlb4tlb and tome_keeper> Welcome to the Book Club! If you manage to post 50+ posts before the end of the month, you can vote as well!  :Smile:

----------


## Alexei

When I heard for H.P. Lovecraft for the first time it was in relation with "The Thing on the Doorstep", so I will vote for it.

----------


## Nightshade

Humm we read lovecraft for last years halloween live read the The Call of Cthulhu it was, I didnt like it and I didnt understand it. That reminds me Its almost that time of year again folks.... :Rolleyes:  Only this year no coffee flavoured pepsi will be involved. I think Ill sit out this boook .

----------


## jlb4tlb

Greetings

Shoud choice number one be " At The Mountions Of Madness"

----------


## Scheherazade

This is the book which is included in our poll, jlb:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Road-Madness...8689086&sr=1-2

----------


## jlb4tlb

> This is the book which is included in our poll, jlb:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Road-Madness...8689086&sr=1-2



TY Scheherazade, Looks like a good collection, The problem with all of the new volumes is that I have most if not all of the stories in other volumes or in my "Weird Tales" collection :Brickwall:

----------


## papayahed

hmmmm I'm not familiar with Lovecraft so I'm not really which to vote for...

----------


## applepie

I've been meaning to pick up Lovecraft for a while, and it seems that the Road to Madness should be a good collection. The bad part about short story collections is that all three are sure to have some stories that you like better than others. It makes it kind of hard to choose.

----------


## grace86

Oh I've wanted to read Lovecraft! Okay, I am going to optimistically place my vote  :Wink:

----------


## Psycheinaboat

At Project Gutenberg Australia you can find Lovecraft's complete short stories. Take a look!  :Wink:

----------


## Nossa

I read only one book by Lovecraft called "Beyond The Wall of Sleep" and I liked it very much. I don't have a certain book in mind to read by him now, so I'll probably go with whatever you guys choose.

----------


## Pensive

> Humm we read lovecraft for last years halloween live read the The Call of Cthulhu it was, I didnt like it and I didnt understand it. That reminds me Its almost that time of year again folks.... Only this year no coffee flavoured pepsi will be involved. I think Ill sit out this boook .


I remember, I remember!  :FRlol: 

I think I liked it though I too think it was difficult to understand. Took me a lot of time to get into everything and explore what the author had meant it to be. This sentence-kind-of-rhyme has just clinged up to my mind:

_It is not dead which can eternal lie
With strange aeons even death may die!_

----------


## Scheherazade

I don't think I will be taking part in this one as I don't have much interest in Lovecraft's work and am still trying to go through some of the snooze-fests, I mean books from last month.

----------


## papayahed

> I don't think I will be taking part in this one as I don't have much interest in Lovecraft's work and am still trying to go through some of the snooze-fests, I mean books from last month.


HaHa. I was just thinking I'm still reading the book from 2 months ago and last month's!!!! Not to mention All the King's men. 

But I really want to read Lovecraft.....something has to give....

----------


## applepie

I think I may be bowing out on this one. I'm still working my way through Rabbit, Run... If I get to it, I'll try to read Lovecraft, bit I will try to participate in November. I'll be finished with school then, so I'll have a bit more time to read.

----------


## jlb4tlb

How interesting, we have a tie. What happens now?

Jeff

----------

